# De-Stressed PVC



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nothin' a torch can't solve.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

No point in wasting money on fittings


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> No point in wasting money on fittings


Yep.

Supply house was all out of 9.6893462deg 3/4" PVC elbows.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Nothin' a torch can't solve.


straight hack. This is what supermans parents meant by misusing his powers.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ASUPERTECH said:


> straight hack. This is what supermans parents meant by misusing his powers.


Hack? Please 'splain it to me.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Hack? Please 'splain it to me.


The torch marks on the pvc... = hack. You could've offset/ rolling offset. Instead you potentially compromised the pipe. How hot did you get it?


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

If it had been done with copper, I wouldn't have had as much of an issue with it, but fire & pvc don't mix well. Plus how much did you get for that repair? You couldn't swing 4 more fittings? Or just used a piece of soft copper?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ASUPERTECH said:


> If it had been done with copper, I wouldn't have had as much of an issue with it, but fire & pvc don't mix well. Plus how much did you get for that repair? You couldn't swing 4 more fittings? Or just used a piece of soft copper?


4 more PVC fittings = 8 more potential leaks

How much did we get? A fair price.

No point in adding another 15" piece of copper when there is still 80' of PVC attached to it so no, not gonna buy a roll of soft this type of repair. Even if I had a piece of scrap soft on the van, it would have been a waste of good copper. The repair would not have been improved.

No leak + No Stress = Long Term Solution


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have no issues with heating up PVC to remove a stress. In alot of situations I'd prefer it to a swing joint. 

That being said, I'd have glued a sch 80 female with a SS band where the dresser coupling is, and tied back to the meter(assuming it was a meter) with PEX

Now if you did that repair today or yesterday in this weather, I'd probably use what ever I had on the truck and got the heck out of dodge....


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> 4 more PVC fittings = 8 more potential leaks
> 
> How much did we get? A fair price.
> 
> ...


Check with Charlotte on there thoughts about you heating up there pipe/ fittings see what they have to say. Then if they don't direct you, check out your msds on pvc. It's a good read. & is that dresser connecting pvc to pvc?


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Also didn't see any primer on the male adapter.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Check with Charlotte on there thoughts about you heating up there pipe/ fittings see what they have to say. Then if they don't direct you, check out your msds on pvc. It's a good read. & is that dresser connecting pvc to pvc?


:thumbup:

I just happen to have an e-mail from Brian Conner at Charlotte Pipe on that very subject....

----- Original Message ----- From: Redwood To: Conner, Brian Sent: Sat Aug 30 23:28:16 2008 Subject: Heating and bending schedule 40 pvc dwv pipe and foamcore I'm wondering if you could settle an argument. Another plumber insists that it is okay to heat and sightly bend pvc drain pipes. I say, No Way! Use elbows to make up the bend. What do you say and why? Thanks,

-------Reply------- You Sir, are correct! The reason you cannot do this with plumbing pipe is, the maximum deflection is 5%. This deflection property is listed in each plumbing pipe standard, so the water way is not affected. Anything past 5% deflection is considered to be in a failed state. Heating electrical conduit on the other hand is a widely accepted and performed practice. Unlike plumbing pipe there is no issue with flow rates or flow velocity as there is no water flowing through the pipe. Hope that clears things up for you. Let me know if you have any additional questions. Regards, Brian Conner Charlott Pipe and Foundry


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmmm...I sit corrected.

WOO HOO!!! It is only Sunday and I already learned something new. I can coast for the rest of the week. :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Also didn't see any primer on the male adapter.


It was primed. and that is a dresser on the PVC side. This was the connection to the stub out at the house.

Photo quality not the greatest.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> It was primed. and that is a dresser on the PVC side. This was the connection to the stub out at the house.
> 
> Photo quality not the greatest.


A coupling would've been cheaper than that dresser. ?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It has blue glue it don't need no stinkin primer.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm done, not trying to beat you up. Thx. for the pics.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> It has blue glue it don't need no stinkin primer.


Why not? do you know what primer does? Why you need it?


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> It has blue glue it don't need no stinkin primer.


Sorry, you were just kidding... Lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heat bent stubs on DWV to straighten them up slightly but I won't put a torch on pressure piping... 

Asking for a blow out.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Why not? do you know what primer does? Why you need it?


Why not?

Because I have never seen the back of a can of Oatley or any other Rain or Shine cement that said primer was nessasary. As a matter of fact they say primer is not nessasary where accepted by local code. The inspectors here will revert to manufactures instructions on these matters.

Do you know what primer does?

It stains my clothes and the floor of my van. It burns like a  when I get it in a cut. It gets me high.

I've read some voodoo wives tale nonsense about it cleaning and softening pipe creating a stronger glue joint but I've never seen it proven.

Why you need it?

Like I said above it allegedlly cleans and helps create a stronger bond. Most codes require that all joints that will be concealed or non accessible be primed. I find that odd, if it is so important why is it not required everywhere?

I always noticed if a glue joint was primed and I needed to take the fitting back off I could, the widow for doing this is much shorter with a joint that is glued only. That is a very desirable trait when you are working on a water service at 6pm and trying to get the water back on for the night.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ASUPERTECH said:


> I'm done, not trying to beat you up. Thx. for the pics.


No worries. I never do anything by accident but I am also far from perfect. Never too old to be redirected if I'm off track.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

this is stuff ive heard stories about...never thought people actually did it lol.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks like less than a 5% bend should be fine


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue glue not needing primer only applies to DWV, not pressure


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Will said:


> Blue glue not needing primer only applies to DWV, not pressure


Why? What's the difference?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Why? What's the difference?


Nuthing important...
Only the strength of the bond.... :laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I tried using one of the those telescopic couplings once. But I still use the swing joint method. Never tried a PVC dresser coupling.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> I tried using one of the those telescopic couplings once. But I still use the swing joint method. Never tried a PVC dresser coupling.


Never had a call back from a slip/telescopic coupling before as long as it's fully extended


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Nuthing important...
> Only the strength of the bond.... :laughing:


This.^^^ But I find it odd, too professional to de-stress but doesn't use primer?:whistling2: ooook


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Will said:


> Never had a call back from a slip/telescopic coupling before as long as it's fully extended


I've seen the O'ring fail, but it appeared that the pvc was out of line,,, and needed de-stressed.:laughing: We use unions, hate dressers.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Charlotte docs say to use primer.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Nuthing important...
> Only the strength of the bond.... :laughing:


I was hoping to get a response from him. Gotta love the confidence that the b.s. is launched with huh?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Nuthing important...
> Only the strength of the bond.... :laughing:





Epox said:


> This.^^^ But I find it odd, too professional to de-stress but doesn't use primer?:whistling2: ooook


I think I might have been being facetious... 
As a service plumber I like the work that it brings when PVC falls apart at the joints....:thumbup:


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I think I might have been being facetious...
> As a service plumber I like the work that it brings when PVC falls apart at the joints....:thumbup:


Sorry, been hard to sort here the last few weeks. Seen allot of just odd.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

As far as destressing, I've destressed pvc when I felt it necessary. Never had a failure but I know not to scorch and I use a heat gun which is gentle heat. Reading Mr. Conners post I noticed he mentioned flow rate and a 5% deflection but no mention of the piping itself being harmed. This assumes the low heat and no scorching. But I know for a fact pvc left in stress will fail every time sooner or later. Swing joints or the 4 fitting method are not *always* reasonable solutions either.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The term deflection usually refers to a pipe becoming oval shape under the weight of burial. This is measured in relation to the diameter of the pipe and a percentage of the crushing that occurs...

Pretty hard to tell the percentage of deflection just by looking at that picture of the pipe laying in the ditch...:whistling2:

The radius of bend has a lot to do with it...

Perhaps this PDF for JM Eagle will clarify exactly what deflection is for you...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Epox said:


> I've seen the O'ring fail, but it appeared that the pvc was out of line,,, and needed de-stressed.:laughing: We use unions, hate dressers.



Was the couling fully extended? and backfilled properly?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I doubt it was now that you mention it. I have used them a few times but have no beef against them. Not so sure how much being fully extended or not would matter if binding the Oring in a way it was not intended.
BTW thx for the read Red.


----------

